# Betta shows



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

What is a betta show? I am just curious. I know I will never be lucky enough to be able to afford a show quality one


----------



## Martinismommy (Dec 2, 2010)

Here is a short video of what goes on at a Betta show...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=89d2S5cVG6o&feature=youtu.be


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

Wonderful video, Martinismommy--informative and so much fun to watch! Those fishes are exceptional. It does seem an awful lot of effort and expense, and the fishes would seem to be in peril in transit (I imagine), but something must make it all worthwhile.
xShainax, you never know where the road will take you, or who will come swimming and flaring your way. Perhaps you will attend a Betta Show someday and lose your heart at auction!


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ZubinBetta said:


> Wonderful video, Martinismommy--informative and so much fun to watch! Those fishes are exceptional. It does seem an awful lot of effort and expense, and the fishes would seem to be in peril in transit (I imagine), but something must make it all worthwhile.
> xShainax, you never know where the road will take you, or who will come swimming and flaring your way. Perhaps you will attend a Betta Show someday and lose your heart at auction!


I had one show quality betta I got from Petsmart. He was a beautiful butterfly elephant eared betta who passed away from my stupidity.


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

xShainax, if you do some digging in the archives or Bettakeeper introductions, you will find that very many betta lovers have lost beloved pets in the beginning because of not knowing how to take care of them. In large part that's why there is a forum here at all--because husbandry of this sort has to be learned. And intentions count for a lot, even if the results are regrettable.


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

Omgosh I wanna put jaws in a show but I don't think he is show quality :/ 
I love my boy and tht was a wonderful video. So many gorgeous fish


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

ZubinBetta said:


> xShainax, if you do some digging in the archives or Bettakeeper introductions, you will find that very many betta lovers have lost beloved pets in the beginning because of not knowing how to take care of them. In large part that's why there is a forum here at all--because husbandry of this sort has to be learned. And intentions count for a lot, even if the results are regrettable.


I know, but it was a stupid noob mistake. I put a DG in the tank and didn't realize they wouldn't get along


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Bettas entered into a show must be bred by you or you must have permission from the original breeder. 

I'll be showing in the fall.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i just don't know, i love watching betta shows, it's awesome  i don't even have quality betta's yet. if i ever get an awesome quality betta (bred by me) i would totally send one  it just looks so fun!! XP


----------



## JennybugJennifer (Apr 16, 2012)

MrVampire181 said:


> Bettas entered into a show must be bred by you or you must have permission from the original breeder.
> 
> I'll be showing in the fall.


But I got my boy fro Petco :/


----------



## Delta (May 18, 2012)

I love watching betta shows. There are some good videos of them on Youtube. The IBC standards are, as any other pet show, really strict. So I don't think I'll be able to breed a show quality betta for a while.


----------



## betta lover1507 (Aug 6, 2011)

i only have 2 betta's from breeders, and there both female XP lol, so i have no good males


----------

